# Puke-Fu?



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 16, 2010)

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ged-with-intentionally-vomiting-on-cops-kid/1



> Phillies fan charged with intentionally vomiting on cop's kid
> 
> Philadelphia has always been known for having tough crowds, but bad fan behavior there may have hit a new low at a Phillies game this week. There, a 21-year-old fan allegedly vomited intentionally on the 11-year-old daughter of an off-duty cop.
> 
> ...


----------

